# Aufbauthread: Cannondale F29 Alloy



## Renn Maus (11. Januar 2016)

Nun habe ich innerhalb von fünf Jahren meinen 3. Cannondale Alurahmen bekommen, nachdem mehr nach jeweils ca. 2,5 Jahren der Rahmen jeweils am Übergang Oberrohr zu Sattelrohr gebrochen war.

Dieses mal hatte ich jedoch das Glück einen 29er Rahmen zu bekommen, nachdem ich fünf Jahre lang auf einem 26" Flash fahren durfte.
Ich muss zugeben, dass mir der Tausch gegen ein 29er Modell sehr gut gefällt und ich gerne den notwendigen Tausch einiger Teile in Kauf nehme.

Gerne würde ich mich in Tuningorgien verlieren.
Da aber mein Budget das nicht zulässt und ich bedingt durch eine sehr begrenzte Freizeit auch ein möglichst zuverlässiges Bike benötige, um wenig Zeit in Wartung und Defekte investieren zu müssen, muss ich mir was anderes überlegen.

Also Ziel meines Aufbaus ist ein sportliches Marathon Bike unter 10,5kg.
Die Ausstattung muss voll Trainingstauglich sein und wenig Arbeit machen.
Optisch müssen die Teile dabei aufeinander abgestimmt sein.

Vorab kann ich schon sagen, dass wie bei den beiden Vorgängern die Passung des Sattelrohrs zur Sattelstütze eine Katastrophe ist. Das Sattelrohr hat ein Übermaß, dass sich jeder Konstrukteur im Grabe umdrehen würde....
Ich werde das hoffentlich heute nachmessen können und Euch daran teilhaben lassen.

Hier schon mal die vorläufige Teileliste und ein schnelles Foto vom Rahmen:


----------



## yellow-faggin (11. Januar 2016)

Wie viel Budget hast du denn noch für die Laufräder übrig?
Naben sind ja anscheinend gesetzt, fehlen also nur noch die Felgen und die Entscheidung ob du selber aufbaust oder aufbauen lässt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (11. Januar 2016)

Die laufräder baue ich selber auf. 
Habe ich schon mehrfach gemacht. 

Für die Felgen habe ich pro Stück bis 100 Euro angesetzt. 
Bei den Speichen ist ist alles drin.

Bisher bin ich ohne Probleme die ZTR Olympic und Alpine gefahren,  obwohl ich eigentlich über dem gewichtslimit liege. 

Die Speichen sollen aufgrund des Gewichts von mir auch rundum dreifach gekreuzt werden um steifer zu sein.


----------



## yellow-faggin (11. Januar 2016)

Was wiegst du denn?

Dein Problem mit über dem Gewichtslimit liegen dürfte aufgrund des Einsatzgebietes und 26" bisher nicht so in Erscheinung getreten sein, bei 29" sieht die Sache dagegen schon anders aus.


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Januar 2016)

Realistisch habe ich ein systemgewicht mit Klamotten und nach dem Frühstück von 90 bis 100kg.
KW nachdem wie meine abnehm Motivation ist. 
Niedriger ist zwar ein Wunsch,  aber derzeit nicht in Sicht. 

Siehst du die Haltbarkeit der Felgen bei 29er als kritischer an?


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2016)

Also beim f29 meines Vaters passt die 27.2er Stuetze perfekt. Da wuerde ich nix abdrehen, sodnern erstmal eine 27,2er probieren.
Warum den Lenker? Geht leichter auch in der Preisklasse. Ich fahre den FSA SLk in 700mm mit 180g. Der hat einen Alu Kern und ist bombproof.
Von den Aligator hab ich schon oft gehoert, das sie platzen. Ich hatte auch immer Nokons, bin aber jetzt wieder bei SP41er gelandet. Einfach, leicht und funktioniert perfekt.
Wie schwer bist du denn? bei <85kg Crest, drueber Arch.


----------



## yellow-faggin (11. Januar 2016)

Ich würde bei deinem Gewicht noch die Ryde Edge 22 in die Runde schmeißen, wiegt in 29" real ca. 400g.

Von Alligator I-Link Mini würde ich aus den genannten Gründen ebenfalls abraten, ein ganz normales Standardzugset funktioniert zuverlässiger.


----------



## ccpirat (11. Januar 2016)

Der Unterschied in der Steifigkeit und Haltbarkeit 26er zu 29er ist extrem.

Mit den Olympic hatte ich mir 78kg nie Probleme, auch habe ich nie verstanden warum man so ein Theater um Steifigkeit macht.

Beim 29er hab ich es dann kapiert. Die Crest und AC 101 haben beide nur 1 Jahr gehalten und die Steifigkeit war auch grad so noch an der Grenze.
Ich finde grad beim 29er lohnen sich Carbonfelgen, wenn auch aus China...


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2016)

Ich habe 9-kg und komme mit dne Crest klar. Aber die Carbon auf dem "guten" RaceLRS sind schon geil. Kaum leichter aber spuehrbar steifer.


----------



## memphis35 (11. Januar 2016)

Eine 30,9 mm Stütze auf 27,4 abdrehen wird doch viel zu dünnwandig bzw. bleibt gar kein Material mehr übrig . Dat funzt nüscht .


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Januar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Also beim f29 meines Vaters passt die 27.2er Stuetze perfekt. Da wuerde ich nix abdrehen, sodnern erstmal eine 27,2er probieren.
> Warum den Lenker? Geht leichter auch in der Preisklasse. Ich fahre den FSA SLk in 700mm mit 180g. Der hat einen Alu Kern und ist bombproof.
> Von den Aligator hab ich schon oft gehoert, das sie platzen. Ich hatte auch immer Nokons, bin aber jetzt wieder bei SP41er gelandet. Einfach, leicht und funktioniert perfekt.
> Wie schwer bist du denn? bei <85kg Crest, drueber Arch.



Dann muss ich wohl mit allen drei Rahmen mächtig Pech gehabt haben.

*Rahmen 1 (Flash F1 Bj 2011)*
habe ich nicht gemessen, aber von Anfang an Knackende, rutschende Sattelstütze. Nur mit Montagepaste und Sattelklemmen Drehmoment ungefähr 20% über zulässigem max. Wert konnte das verhindert werden.
Das Knacken kam jedoch alle paar Monate wieder.
Am Ende Bruch des Rahmens am Übergang Oberrohr zu Sattelrohr nach ca. 11.000 Kilometern.

*Rahmen 2 (F26 Bj 2014)*
hatte folgende Werte:



Die Sattelstütze habe ich im gesamten Klemmbereich mit 8 Schichten Klarlack auf ein passendes Maß lackiert.
Trotzdem kam nach einigen Monaten Knacken wieder und nach nun 2 Jahren und lächerlichen 5.000 km Rahmenbruch am Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr.

*Rahmen 3 (F29 Bj 2015)*
Habe ich diesen Monat bekommen und hat folgende Werte
(da diesmal mit einer 3-Punkt innenmessuhr gemessen, entfiel der 2. Operator, Messuhr Kalibriert):


*
Gemäß Thomson Fertigungszeichnung *werden für die Sattelstütze als Verbindungspartner max. 3 Hunderstel (0,03mm) Abweichung in EINE Richtung zugelassen.
Ich schließe daraus, dass dies ein übliches Toleranzmaß für eine solche Passung ist und damit ist Cannondale um den Faktor 5!!!! schlechter.




*Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:*
Der Rahmen kam auf Garantie, Ansprüche und Ansprechpartner bei Cannondale habe ich keine, also habe ich mir die Thomson 27,4mm X 410mm bestellt und werde diese passend um ca. 0,05mm abdrehen lassen.
Ich bin diese unsaubere Passung so leid, dass ich den Aufwand gerne in Kauf nehme....

*So nun zu den anderen Punkten:*
Danke für den Tipp mit dem FSA Lenker. Den hatte ich bis dato noch nicht auf dem Schirm. Mit Syntace hatte ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen, aber keine besondere Beziehung zu. Wenn der FSA bei vergleichbarem Preis leichter ist, dann wird der genommen.
Und die Logos sind auch grau/weiß habe ich gesehen. Stört also im Design auch nicht.

Danke auch für das Feedback mit den Alligators.
Also ich gestern das Produktvideo auf deren HP gesehen habe, dachte ich schon: "Huch, so durch knicken einfach zu kürzen? Das hält auf Dauer am Bike ohne Schäden?
Dann werden es wohl wieder ganz normale Shimano.
Anno Tobak bin ich mal recht zufrieden die Gore Ride On gefahren, mit Kevlar Fasern statt draht in der Aussenhülle, aber die gibts wohl nicht mehr....

Bei den Felgen hatte ich die Arch auch schon im Auge.
Kennt denn noch jemand die o.g. Alternative "Ryde Edge 22"? Würde gerne 1:1 Erfahrungen dazu höhren.
Sind die 21,8mm Felgenhorninnendurchmesser noch Zeitgemäß bei den heutigen CC/Marathon Pellen?

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (11. Januar 2016)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> also habe ich mir die Thomson 27,4mm X 410mm bestellt


Wo gibt es diese ?

Edit.: Cannondale mit dem Anspruch einer sogenannten Prämiummarke und das solche Maße . Bei meinen billigen Chinarahmen ( mehrere ) gibt es niergens solche Abweichungen vom Soll .


----------



## Renn Maus (11. Januar 2016)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Wo gibt es diese ?



Ist in der tat selten zu bekommen.
Zur Zeit gerade hier: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/thomson-elite-inline-sattelstutze-/rp-prod6066


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2016)

Da hat du ja echt "Glück "gehabt... 

Der FSA Lenker ist mein lenker, wenn ich kein Bock habe 100€ zu zerstören, wenn es mich im xc mal hin latzt,aber auch keinen 280g wcs Trail verbauen will. Easton ec70 wide ist etwas leichter, aber auch mit knapp 100€ etwas teurer. 

Nimm sp41 und hab deine ruhe... Alles andere bringt es nicht. Göre wäre klasse. Hatte ich auch mal. Aber man bekommt sie nur noch zu astronomischen Preisen, von Leuten, die sie auf Halde gelegt haben uns jetzt damit das auto ab bezahlen 

Ryde habe ich schon von Problemen mit Maxis reifen gehört. Dad Problem war,dass der Wulst nicht ins Horn wollte, wegen der Asymmetrie.


----------



## yellow-faggin (11. Januar 2016)

Das Problem mit den Reifen bestand/besteht aber nur bei "Trace" - Serie, die "Edge" - Serie hat ein gänzlich anderes Horn und ist mit quasi allen Reifen kompatibel.

Wenn du mal in den Threads schaust wo auch unsere Laufradbauer schreiben wirst du über die Ryde Edge 22 und für dein Gewicht nur positives finden.


----------



## matsch (12. Januar 2016)

Wenn du sehr günstig einen recht leichten Alu Lenker willst, kannst du einen  FUNN FLAME ON nehmen. 
Masse: 31,8 / 710 mm mit rund 200gr.
Ich habe zufällig einen im Bikemarkt ;-)


----------



## Renn Maus (12. Januar 2016)

Leider kann ich noch keine neuen Fotos zeigen, aber es passiert viel theoretisches, bzw. diverse Bestellungen werden getätigt.

Ich denke gerade über die Felgen nach.
Dank eures Tipps ist die Ryde Edge 22 in meine Auswahl gerutscht.

Das heist im Moment schwanke ich zwischen
- ZTR Arch Ex
- Ryde Edge 22

Ich fahre am meisten einen 2.2er Reifen und wie gesagt soll das Rad konsequent auf den Marathon Bereich ausgelegt sein.
Ergo sprechen die 50g weniger pro Felge für die Ryde.
Die ZTR hat dafür einen brutal guten Ruf und die Felge ist mehr als 2mm Breiter, was sich günstig auf die Reifenperformance auswirkt.

Im Moment neige ich eher zu der Ryde.
Gibt es andere Gründe, warum ich die ZTR nehmen sollte?

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (12. Januar 2016)

Irgendwie scheinst du da etwas zu verwechseln 

Die Arch EX hat eine Maulweite von 21,0mm und die Edge 22 eine von 21,8mm.


----------



## Seegrufti (12. Januar 2016)

WTB KOM i23? 450g, 23mm. Hält auch 100kg aus. Ziemlich steif, aber bei harten Aufsetzern (Durchschlag) schnell verbeult. Gute Optik und Verarbeitung. 
Diverse Reifen sind auf ZTR Felgen nicht so ohne zu montieren. Gehen tun allerdings alle, die ich bisher aufziehen wollte (Conti, Schalbe, WTB ist schwierig. Schnell Reifenpanne beheben im Rennen?


----------



## Renn Maus (13. Januar 2016)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinst du da etwas zu verwechseln
> 
> Die Arch EX hat eine Maulweite von 21,0mm und die Edge 22 eine von 21,8mm.



Auf der No Tubes Seite steht folgendes zur ArchEx: "24.6mm rim width ". Kann sich natürich auch auf die Aussenweite beziehen. Allerdings wird ein 25mm Felgenband von denen empfohlen.
Bist du sicher, dass die ArchEx nur 21mm hat?


----------



## maddda (13. Januar 2016)

24,6 ist aussenbreite. 25 mm tape wird empfohlen, weil das Felgenbett ja net flach ist.


----------



## yellow-faggin (13. Januar 2016)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Auf der No Tubes Seite steht folgendes zur ArchEx: "24.6mm rim width ". Kann sich natürich auch auf die Aussenweite beziehen. Allerdings wird ein 25mm Felgenband von denen empfohlen.
> Bist du sicher, dass die ArchEx nur 21mm hat?



Wie schon geschrieben wurde, die Arch EX hat wirklich 21,0mm Maulweite.


----------



## ede z. (13. Januar 2016)

Jedenfalls sind die Maßangaben von Ryde zur "Edge 22" völlig unglaubwürdig: 21,8 mm Innenbreite (sogar zwischen den Felgenhörnern gemessen) und 22,7 mm Außenbreite (sogar an der breitesten Stelle gemessen, bei nach innen eingestellten Felgenflanken)? 

Mindestens eines dieser Maße ist offensichtlich falsch. Gibt es da am Objekt gemessene Vergleichswerte?

Quelle:
http://www.ryde.nl/edge-22


----------



## yellow-faggin (13. Januar 2016)

ede z. schrieb:


> Jedenfalls sind die Maßangaben von Ryde zur "Edge 22" völlig unglaubwürdig: 21,8 mm Innenbreite (sogar zwischen den Felgenhörnern gemessen) und 22,7 mm Außenbreite (sogar an der breitesten Stelle gemessen, bei nach innen eingestellten Felgenflanken)?
> 
> Mindestens eines dieser Maße ist offensichtlich falsch. Gibt es da am Objekt gemessene Vergleichswerte?
> 
> ...



Die Angabe auf der Ryde Homepage ist schlicht falsch. In einem alten PDF sind die Werte für Höhe und Maulweite gleich, aber die Aussenbreite ist mit 27,7mm angegeben was auch deutlich sinnvoller erscheint.


----------



## Renn Maus (13. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

*zunächst die Hiobsbotschaft die mich heute von 88+ erreicht hat:*
Die Wartung/Instandsetzung der Lefty würde ohne die Federwegsreduzierung über 400,-€ kosten, da Nadellagerservice und Tausch der verschliessenen Dämpferkartusche zwingend notwendig sind.
Daher empfahl mir das Team fairerweise, mich direkt nach einer gebrauchten/neuen Lefter 29er umzuschauen, da der verhältnismäßig geringe Preisunterscheid in Kombination mit dem Performanceverlusst durch die Federwegsreduzierung eine so teure Reparatur unwirtschaftlich macht.

Daher bin ich jetzt parallel auf der Suche nach einer sehr gut erhaltenen gebrauchten Lefty 29er mit "altem" Gabelbrückenabstand.

Nichts desto trotz sind heute die ersten Teile eingetrudelt.
Am meisten gefreut habe ich mich über den SI-Vorbau.
Diesen habe ich direkt mit Titanschrauben und OPI Schelle getunt, was einen Gewichtsvorteil von 22g gebracht hat.

*Warum habe ich mich jedoch für einen Vorbau mit 90mm Länge entschieden und parallel meine Lenkerbreite von jetzt 640mm auf 700mm erhöht?*
--> An meinem F26 war ich mit meiner Körperhaltung, sehr zufrieden.
Gerne wollte ich jedoch das 29er etwas weniger Kopflastig haben, um das Rad für anspruchsvolle Abfahrten zu verbessern.
Da meine Oberkörperhaltung wie gesagt möglichst unverändert bleiben sollte, musste ich zur Kompensierung des kürzeren Vorbaus einen breiteren Lenker montieren. Ansonsten würde die Vorbauverkührzung zu einer aufrechteren Körperhaltung führen.
Ausserdem ist das Oberrohr des F29 einen Zentimeter länger als bei dem alten F26, was ich ebenfalls in meinen Überlegungen für einen neuen Vorbau berücksichtigen musste.

*Die notwendige Breite habe ich dann über die gute alte Dreiecksberechnung am gleichschenkeligen Dreieck ermittelt:*
Basierung auf dem ursprünglichen Setup am F26 (hier grün hinterlegt) ergab sich eine Schenkellänge als bekannte Größe, sodass ich nun unter Berücksichtigung der richtigen Formel die passenden Vorbau/Lenkerkombinationen anzeigen lassen kann, ohne dass sich das effektive Verhältnis von Sattelmitte zu Lenkergriffen ändert.
Dabei bewege ich mich mit einem 90mm Vorbau zwischen 680mm und 700mm Lenkerbreite.

Natürlich hat der Vorbauwinkel in Relation zur Vorbaulänge auch Einfluss auf die Neigung.
Da ich ausschließlich Vorbauten mit gleicher Neigung in der Auswahl habe und die effektive Änderung der Höhe bei diesen Längenänderungen und -5° Vorbauwinkel gering ist, habe ich dies aber in meiner Berechnung vernachlässigt.













 





Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch mit meiner kleinen Ableitung eine Freude bereiten.
Grüße und einen schönen Abend noch,

Alex


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Januar 2016)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> *zunächst die Hiobsbotschaft die mich heute von 88+ erreicht hat:*
> Die Wartung/Instandsetzung der Lefty würde ohne die Federwegsreduzierung über 400,-€ kosten, da Nadellagerservice und Tausch der verschliessenen Dämpferkartusche zwingend notwendig sind.
> Daher empfahl mir das Team fairerweise, mich direkt nach einer gebrauchten/neuen Lefter 29er umzuschauen, da der verhältnismäßig geringe Preisunterscheid in Kombination mit dem Performanceverlusst durch die Federwegsreduzierung eine so teure Reparatur unwirtschaftlich macht.



Dann frag doch mal bei Kohl an. Ein Vergleichsangebot ist nie verkehrt und mich würde mal interessieren, ob der Herr Kohl der gleichen Meinung ist wie Eighty Aid (auch preislich).
Interessant finde ich auch, dass das Angebot nicht die Federwegsreduktion beinhaltet. Ich habe für letzteres einen einstelligen Betrag bezahlt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2016)

Also ich hatte eine "aehnliches" Problem. Ich hatte eine 110mm Lefty mit DLR Daempfer -3cm auf 80mm 29' getravelt. 
Dann ist der Daempfer verreckt. Den DLR gab es nicht, also Xloc rein. Problem: den gibt es nur mit 100mm oder 140mm DaempferHub.
der 140er Passt nicht in die Gabel mit 110 mm TeleskopHub. Also haette der 100m rein muessen -> 70mm Federweg in 29'? Nein danke.
Ich habe dann zusaetzlich zum DLR->Xloc Upgrade noch den Opi Fuss fuer 140mm Teleskophub genommen. Damit wurde aus der 80mm 29' (110mm 26') DLR Lefty mit SL Fuss eine 100mm 29' Xloc mit OPi Fuss. Ich habe aber auch einen guten Preis bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (14. Januar 2016)

Ja die Anfrage bei Fahrrad Kohl habe ich mir auch schon überlegt.
Ich schaue trotzdem jetzt parallel nach gut erhaltenen, gebrauchten 29er Leftys.

Morgen sollte meine 27.4er Sattelstütze kommen.
Ich bin gespannt ob sie passen wird.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (16. Januar 2016)

So, auch wenn ich noch immer mit Fotos geizen muss.

Die Thomson 27.4mm ist gestern eingetroffen und passt leider ohne Nachbearbeitung nicht.
Ich bekomme sie ca. 4cm tief eingesteckt und dann klemmt sie.

Wie angekündigt wird das aber kommende Woche passend gemacht.
Dann kann es auch endlich mit dem Aufbau losgehen.

Ich habe derzeit eine Lefty Hybrid mit 90mm in schwarz im Auge.
Die weiße aus dem Bikemarkt habe ich leider knapp verpasst....

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## mete (18. Januar 2016)

Ich würde lieber nach einer alten Lefty Ausschau halten, die sind wartungsarm und langlebig, aber wohl leider auch sehr gefragt. Ich gebe meine Carbon SL (seit 2010 genau einmal die Luftkammer gewartet, sonst einmal im Jahr die Lagerbahnen gefettet) jedenfalls nicht mehr her .


----------



## Renn Maus (18. Januar 2016)

Hallo Mete, 
Ich weiß genau was du meinst. 
Ich finde die kapselung durch den Faltenbalg und die reine nadellagerung auch besser,  als die Lösung bei den aktuellen Modellen. 

Ich habe mich am Wochenende für eine Cannondale lefty  speed 110SL DLR carbon entschieden und diese bei ebay ergattert. 
Sie sollte Ende der Woche aus Holland eintreffen. 
Traveln mache ich selbst.

Grüße, Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (19. Januar 2016)

So, jetzt gibt es für Euch auch wieder interessante News.

In den letzten Tagen hatte ich ein wenig Zeit und ich habe die Sattelstütze auf das krumme Cannondale Maß abdrehen lassen.
Damit ergab sich nun bei einer sich satt schmatzenden, spielfreien Passung ein auf der Drehbank abgedrehtes IST-Maß von 27.285mm.
Die Sattelstütze hat in 27.4mm mit 410mm ungekürzt ein Gewicht von
Natürlich habe ich die Stütze nur soweit abdrehen lassen, dass der sichtbare Bereich der Sattelstütze unbeschädigt ist. der Übergang ist dabei auslaufend, sodass es keinen Sprung im Kraftverlauf gibt.

Gleich gehts los mit dem abdrehen:

Das fertige Produkt:





Und so schauts im Rahmen aus:




Geklemmt wird mit der Cannondale C15.
Die bei mir seit Jahren bewährte Cannondale Sattelstützenklemme habe ich mit einer Titanschraube um -2g auf 14g abgespeckt und verwende diese original mit dem F29 Rahmen mitgelieferte Klemme gerne weiter.





Bei dem Schaltwerk handelt es sich um ein ungetuntes (Schaltzug Klemmschraube ist aus Alu, schwarz eloxiert, Rest Serie) 10-fach Shimano XT Shadow Plus Schaltwerk. Ich will auch nicht mehr am Marathon Bike ohne Shadow Plus/Type 2 fahren.
Eine der sinnvolsten Neuerungen der letzten Jahre, wie ich finde.




Ende der Woche kommt die neue Federgabel.
Leider bin ich mit der Felgenentscheidung noch nicht weitergekommen....

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Januar 2016)

Die abgedrehte Sattelstütze sieht interessant aus 
Das Gewicht ist ganz schön krass. Ich hatte schon 280 g für eine 27,2er in 410 mm Länge mit Versatz für verdammt schwer gehalten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Januar 2016)

Hast du noch eine 27,2er da? Wuerde mich interessieren, ob die nicht auch passen wuerde.


----------



## matsch (20. Januar 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hast du noch eine 27,2er da? Wuerde mich interessieren, ob die nicht auch passen wuerde.



Warum soll eine 27,2mm Stütze nicht passen? Zu klein geht doch immer... Jedoch rutscht die Stütze dann immer wieder rein. Hatte auch schon zwei Rahmen aus diesem Grund getauscht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Januar 2016)

es geht darum, ob das Uebermaas so gravierend ist, das sie nicht haelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (20. Januar 2016)

Wäre es nicht besser gewesen, den Rahmen auf 27,4mm auszureiben?


----------



## zzyzxx (20. Januar 2016)

Für den Fall eines erneuten Rahmenbruchs (Was wir ja mal nicht hoffen wollen), gehe ich doch stark davon aus, dass der Gewährleistungsanspruch gegenüber Cannondale erlischt, sollten Veränderungen am Rahmen, besonders in der Zone des Bruchs, vorgenommen worden sein. Eine Schwächung des Rohres, so klein sie auch ist, könnte man beim Hersteller als Ursache bestimmen und eine Reklamation daher ablehnen. 
Da drehe ich doch lieber die Stütze kleiner und habe im Fall der Fälle einen Anspruch auf Austausch und muss mir evt. "nur" eine neue Stütze kaufen.


----------



## Renn Maus (20. Januar 2016)

@nopain-nogain 
Ja klar. Da der Rahmen nominal 27.2 Sattelstützenmaß hat, habe ich diese natürlich als erstes ausprobiert.
Eine Thomson Elite in 27.2mm, sowie die original Cannondale C2 Alu Sattelstütze rutschen ohne jeden Wiederstand (ohne Sattel) bis zum Anschlag am oberen Schraubniet des Flaschenhalters durch.
Dabei kann man spiel sogar dann spüren, wenn die vollen 400mm im Sattelrohr versenkt sind....

Thomson gibt für die Elite Sattelstütze eine Toleranz von +0mm/-0,03mm an.
Wenn man das auf den Rahmen überträgt sollte dieser eine Toleranz von +0,03mm/-0mm haben.
So ergibt sich bei sauberer Fertigung beider Teile ein maximales Passungsspiel von 0,06mm. Das wäre dann noch immer 0,025mm weniger als aktuell bei mir.


@mete 
zzyzxx hat Recht. Ich wollte in jedem Fall jegliche Manipulation am Rahmen verhindern, da ich im Moment eine Halbwertszeit von ca. 2,5 Jahren bei den Cannondale MTB Rahmen habe und gerne beim nächsten mal wieder einen neuen nehmen würde. 


@all   
Heute habe ich nur das Innenlager und die Steuersatzlager eingepresst, sowie meine Cannondale GT40 Flaschenhalter mit vier Alu Schrauben montiert.
Die GT40 Flaschenhalter sind nun schon 5 Jahre alt und funktionieren super.
Relativ leicht, ultra stabil und halten die Flaschen super gut. Ich habe noch nie eine Flasche verloren und wenns schnell gehen muss, dann passiert auch nichts, wenn man beim rein/rausziehen den Halter mal etwas vergewaltigt.
Das alles bei einer sehr schlanken Optik.


----------



## mete (20. Januar 2016)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> [USER=175244]@mete
> zzyzxx hat Recht. Ich wollte in jedem Fall jegliche Manipulation am Rahmen verhindern, da ich im Moment eine Halbwertszeit von ca. 2,5 Jahren bei den Cannondale MTB Rahmen habe und gerne beim nächsten mal wieder einen neuen nehmen würde.[/USER]



Da hätte ich einfach noch einmal reklamiert.


----------



## Renn Maus (20. Januar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Da hätte ich einfach noch einmal reklamiert.



Naja möglich wäre es vielleicht gewesen.
Aber was hätte das bedeutet:
- Weitere vier Wochen Verzug bis der neue Rahmen kommt
- Anstrengende Diskussionen mit dem Händler, der keine Lust auf Garantieabwicklungen hat und das kleinreden wird
- ungewisser Ausgang der ganzen Sache

Für mich ist da das abdrehen dieses Hauchs Alu definitv der einfachere Weg.


----------



## ede z. (21. Januar 2016)

mete schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht besser gewesen, den Rahmen auf 27,4mm auszureiben?


 
Natürlich. Ausreiben des Sitzrohres wäre die einzig technisch saubere Lösung gewesen.

Erstens weil das Rohr in dem für die Klemmung entscheidenden oberen Teil bereits einen Innendurchmesser von 27,4 mm hatte, zweitens weil das Stützenrohr aus rohem Alu jetzt schön im Sitzrohr vor sich hin gammelt. Drittens, weil z.B. mit anderem Sattel oder anderen Pedalen die Stützeneinstellung möglicherweise zu korrigieren ist, was jetzt nicht mehr einfach so möglich ist.

Diese verunstaltete Stütze kann ich echt nicht glauben - Murks hoch 3 sowas. Und zwar technisch wie optisch.

Faktisch wäre die 'Materialschwächung' des Rahmenrohres um 5/100 mm völlig unerheblich gewesen.

Das 'Gewährleistungs'-Argument ist auch Quatsch: Selbst im Falle einer erneuten Reklamation wegen eines zukünftig möglichen Rahmenbruches treibt Cannondale ganz sicher nicht den Aufwand, den Rahmen akribisch auf Modifikationen zu untersuchen. Im Übrigen ist es doch so, dass die reklamierten Rahmen i.d.R. nicht mal in die Hände von Cannondale gelangen, sondern vom Händler verschrottet werden.

Und im Übrigen ist ein Rahmenbruch ganz sicher ein deutlich geringeres Übel als ein Bruch der Sattelstütze. Diese ist nun nämlich geschwächt, und bei einem Bruch gibt es nicht nur keinen Ersatz, sondern jegliche Produkthaftungsansprüche (für Körperverletzungen des Endverbrauchers etc) sind perdu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (21. Januar 2016)

ede z. schrieb:


> Natürlich. Ausreiben des Sitzrohres wäre die einzig technisch saubere Lösung gewesen.
> 
> Erstens weil das Rohr in dem für die Klemmung entscheidenden oberen Teil bereits einen Innendurchmesser von 27,4 mm hatte, zweitens weil das Stützenrohr aus rohem Alu jetzt schön im Sitzrohr vor sich hin gammelt. Drittens, weil z.B. mit anderem Sattel oder anderen Pedalen die Stützeneinstellung möglicherweise zu korrigieren ist, was jetzt nicht mehr einfach so möglich ist.
> 
> ...



Die ausführliche Antwort auf eine einfache Frage ;-)

Bei allem Respekt hinsichlich deiner geschätzten Expertise @ede z. muss ich einige Deiner hier aufgeführten Argumente entkräften.

Vorweggenommen trotzdem das rein technisch betrachtete Fazit:
Ja ein professionelles ausreiben mittels einer Reibahle auf 27.4mm Sattelrohrdurchmesser wäre die bessere Lösung gewesen, wirft aber viele ungeklärte Fragen auf: Was kostet eine Reibahle die ich mit Sicherheit nur ein einziges mal benutze?
Wer baut die Aufnahme für den Fahrradrahmen um diesen mit der Reibahle sauber auf der Maschine bearbeiten zu können?


ABER natürlich konnte die Entscheidung aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht in diese Richtung ausfallen.
Schauen wir uns Deine Argumente mal an:

_"Erstens weil das Rohr in dem für die Klemmung entscheidenden oberen Teil bereits einen Innendurchmesser von 27,4 mm hatte, zweitens weil das Stützenrohr aus rohem Alu jetzt schön im Sitzrohr vor sich hin gammelt. Drittens, weil z.B. mit anderem Sattel oder anderen Pedalen die Stützeneinstellung möglicherweise zu korrigieren ist, was jetzt nicht mehr einfach so möglich ist." _*--> Schön das die Stütze im oberen Bereich mit Kraft eingeführt werden konnte, bring aber trotzdem nichts, wenn 30mm weiter unten nichts mehr geht...
Die Sattelstütze gammelt auch nicht mehr und nicht weniger vor sich hin, als der im inneren gänzlich unlackierte Alu Rahmen. Gammeln ist hier daher ein wenig plakativ und reißerisch von Dir gewählt. Aluminium bildet an der Umgebungsluft eine harte, geschlossene Oxidschicht, die weitere Korrosion verhindert.
Des Weiteren habe ich die Stütze natürlich gefettet eingebaut, was sie zusätzlich schützt.
Das Argument ich könnte die Stütze nun nicht mehr ausreichend verstellen is so auch falsch. Durch den besagten, etwas breiteren geschlitzten Bereich oben habe ich ca. 20mm Einschubtiefe, die für Pedal- und Sattelwechsel ausreichend Verstellbereich bietet. Mehr Auszug ist ohnehin problemlos möglich und würde durch einen montierten Gummieüberzieher in dem Bereich ohnehin nicht gesehen werden...*

_"Faktisch wäre die 'Materialschwächung' des Rahmenrohres um 5/100 mm völlig unerheblich gewesen."  _*--> Da hast du natürlich Recht. Ebenso unerheblich wie die Materialschwächung um 5/100mm an der Sattelstütze. Jeder Thomson Fahrer kennt die gerillte Oberfläche. Der Abtrag bewegte sich lediglich im Bereich dieses gerillten Bereichs, der nicht zur Festigkeit der Sattelstütze beiträgt. Damit kann ich eine geringere Belastbarkeit der Sattelstütze ausschließen. Zumal (und das habe ich hier noch garnicht erwähnt) die 27.4er Stütze eine um 2/10mm geringer abgedrehte 27.2er Stütze zu sein scheint, da die Wandstärken entsprechend stärker waren. Dies erklärt auch das Mehrgewicht.
*
_"Das 'Gewährleistungs'-Argument ist auch Quatsch: Selbst im Falle einer erneuten Reklamation wegen eines zukünftig möglichen Rahmenbruches treibt Cannondale ganz sicher nicht den Aufwand, den Rahmen akribisch auf Modifikationen zu untersuchen. Im Übrigen ist es doch so, dass die reklamierten Rahmen i.d.R. nicht mal in die Hände von Cannondale gelangen, sondern vom Händler verschrottet werden." _*--> Wie du weist sind mir bereits zwei Cannondale Rahmen in dem Bereich gebrochen. Du weist nicht, ob Cannondale darüber Buch führt wehr wie oft einen Rahmenbruch erleidet und wann einen Rahmen ersetzt bekommen hat. Das die Rahmen selten nach Cannondale geschickt werden ist richtig.  Nichts desto trotz ist das nicht ausgeschlossen. Und ein aufgeriebenes Sattelrohr wäre ein problemlos von Cannondale nachweisbares Fehlverhalten vom Kunden gewesen um einen Garantieanspruch abzulehnen. Daher für mich ein weiterer Grund, dass das ausreiben ein No Go war.
*
_"Und im Übrigen ist ein Rahmenbruch ganz sicher ein deutlich geringeres Übel als ein Bruch der Sattelstütze. Diese ist nun nämlich geschwächt, und bei einem Bruch gibt es nicht nur keinen Ersatz, sondern jegliche Produkthaftungsansprüche (für Körperverletzungen des Endverbrauchers etc) sind perdu."  --> _*Hier musst Du mir nochmal unbedingt erläutern warum aus Deiner Sicht bei den genannten Materialabträgen eine Schwächung der Sattelstütze eintritt, die Du im gleichen Zug beim Rahmen abtust.

Mein Fazit:*
Aus technischer Sicht funktioniert die heutige Lösung einwandfrei und stellt keine größere Gefahr für ein Sattelstützenversagen dar.
Dabei habe direkt den Gewährleistungsanspruch des teureren Teils (der Rahmen) behalten. Die Optik ist nicht zu unterscheiden gegenüber einer unbearbeiteten Thomsen. Dies stimmt sogar dann, wenn ich wegen einem neuen Sattel oder anderen Pedalen den Auszug anpassen müsste.
Die Sattelstütze mit dem ungewöhnlichen Sondermaß zu bearbeiten stellte dabei für mich kein Problem oder gar eine Schande dar, da diese ohnehin in KEINEM mir bekannten Rahmen passen würde und von mir nur für dieses Projekt angeschaft wurde.
Du siehst ich habe mir im Vorfeld eine Menge gedanken zu dem Thema gemacht.
Falls Du noch das Argument anbringen möchtest mit "Hausmitteln" von Hand das Sattelrohr auszureiben, um den Aufwand beim Ausreiben zu minimiere, so empfinde ich dieses ungenaue bearbeiten als deutlich mehr murks, wie eine Sattelstütze professionell beim Werkzeugmacher sauber und wirklich im 1000stel Bereich rund abdrehen zu lassen.
*
*


----------



## ede z. (22. Januar 2016)

Liebe Rennmaus, dass wir in dieser Sache zwei Meinungen haben und behalten, war ja von vorneherein klar und ist auch nicht schlimm. Wichtig war/ist mir nur, dass die Argumente _gegen_ solche Basteleien an sicherheitsrelevanten Teilen an der gleichen Stelle veröffentlicht werden - dann kann sich jeder seine Meinung selbst bilden.

ich kann nur (frei nach Tommi Gottschalk) sagen: "Kinder, nicht nachmachen!"


Leider habe ich meine (trotz Fett) "blühende" Tune Alustütze damals entsorgt, sonst hätte ich ein anschauliches Foto der Stellen machen können, wo die Eloxierung abgerieben war.

Das Sicherheitsrisiko mag (in diesem besonderen Fall) angesichts des nur geringen Abtrages nicht praxisrelevant sein, aber angesichts der hohen Biegebelastung ist es ungünstig, wenn genau im Bereich der größten Belastung das Sattelstützenrohr einen geringeren Durchmesser hat.

Und eventuelle Produkthaftungsansprüche sind jedenfalls bei solchen Modifikationen hin (auch wenn Versagen und Modifikation tasächlich keinen ursächlcihen Zusammenhang haben). Denn der Hersteller/Importeur wird solch offensichtliche Modifikationen sofort erkennen und immer _behaupten_, dass für das Versagen allein die Modifikation ursächlich ist. Was dann der geschädigte Endverbraucher widerlegen müsste (aber schwerlich könnte).

Ein minimal ausgeriebenes Sitzrohr dagegen ist in puncto Sicherheit weniger kritisch und fällt im Garantiefall voraussichtlich weder auf noch lässt es sich als nachträgliche Modifikation nachweisen (wenn der Endverbraucher es nicht gerade dem Hersteller auf die Nase bindet).


----------



## Renn Maus (25. Januar 2016)

So, nun konnte ich mich endlich dem nächsten Bauabschnitt widmen:
Der Kurbel!

Nun stellt sich das prinzipiell erstmal als relativ unspektakulär dar, da ich meine alte (zugegebenermaßen etwas abgeranzte) Sram X9 2-Fach Kurbel weiterverwende.
Zum einen gefällt mir die gebürstete und anschließend schwarz eloxierte Oberfläche gut, zum anderen ist an der Kurbel technisch alles in Ordnung, sowie erst seit kurzem neue Kettenblätter montiert.

Was mich aber natürlich bei dem neuen Rahmen massiv gestört hätte und überhaupt garnicht geht, ist der rote Druck auf den Kurbelarmen:




Erste Versuche diesen mit Bremsenreiniger oder Universalverdünnung zu entfernen scheiterten ohne jede Wirkung.
Auch abknibbeln mit den Fingernägeln ist unmöglich...
Schmirgelpapier und andere schleifende Optionen schieden aus, da diese unweigerlich zu einer Schädigung des Eloxals geführt hätten.


Die Lösung war einfach, bekannt und denoch vielleicht in diesem Zusammenhang für Euch noch unbekannt:
Das abschaben mittels Rasierklinge.
Ich habe mir dafür ein ultra flexibles Werkzeug für die Kanten und engen Radien aus einer Klinge und Panzerband gebaut, sowie einen Ceranfeldschaber (mit neuer Rasierklinge versehen) zweckentfremdet:





Mit den Werkzeugen kann man mit minimalem Risiko für die eloxierte Oberfläche diese extrem hartnäckigen Drucke schnell und praktisch Rückstandsfrei entfernen.
Gereinigt und alles mit frischer Schraubensicherung, sowie Fett versehen schaut die Kurbelgarnitur daher nach ca. 2,5 Stunden Arbeit dann so aus:




Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass mit dem nächsten Satz Kettenblätter auch mal eine neue Kurbel bei mir einzug hält.
Für diese Saison wird mich die X9 aber noch treu begleiten...

In dem Sinne Euch allen noch einen schönen Abend.
Ich gehe gleich noch in den Keller zur Montage an den Rahmen.

Morgen gibt es dann eine Beschreibung, wie die Lefty für 29" Federwegsreduziert wird.


----------



## Flanschbob (25. Januar 2016)

warum bleibst du überhaupt bei cannondale als rahmenhersteller? nach so viel ärger hätte ich den ersatzrahmen verkauft und mich anderswo umgeschaut. ein passendes sitzrohr und einen rahmen der nicht bricht sehe ich als selbstverständlich an - vor allem in den preissegment. nach so vielen patzern auf herstellerseite würde ich deren QA in frage stellen und den hersteller wechseln.

oder muss es unbedingt die lefty sein, die ja nur in cannondale rahmen wirklich einwandfrei reinpasst?


----------



## Renn Maus (26. Januar 2016)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> warum bleibst du überhaupt bei cannondale als rahmenhersteller? nach so viel ärger hätte ich den ersatzrahmen verkauft und mich anderswo umgeschaut. ein passendes sitzrohr und einen rahmen der nicht bricht sehe ich als selbstverständlich an - vor allem in den preissegment. nach so vielen patzern auf herstellerseite würde ich deren QA in frage stellen und den hersteller wechseln.
> 
> oder muss es unbedingt die lefty sein, die ja nur in cannondale rahmen wirklich einwandfrei reinpasst?



Durchaus berechtigte Frage.
Es sind ehrlich gesagt wirtschaftliche Gründe. Im Moment liegt die Halbwertszeit bei 2,5 Jahren.
Alle 2,5 Jahre einen neuen Rahmen ist nicht schlecht und die Umbauten in der Haushaltskasse super zu rechtfertigen! 

Des Weiteren gefällt mir der Rahmen optisch gut und ich liebe die Lefty, die hier perfekt passt, viele andere Rahmen aber ausschließt.
Insbesondere, wenn man das begrenzte Budget berücksichtigt. 

Ich bin optimistisch und hoffe durch meine 0-Passung zwischen Sattelstütze und Sattelrohr nun Ruhe zu haben.


----------



## Renn Maus (28. Januar 2016)

Heute komme ich endlich dazu von der Federwegsreduzierung an einer 26" Lefty DLR zu berichten.
Der Umbau ist für DLR und PBR identisch, sodass Ihr die Info für Euch ganz einfach übernehmen könnt.

Zunächst musste der Luftdruck aus der Gabel vollständig abgelassen werden.
Anschließend wurde der Lockout Hebel gelöst (kleine Inbusschraube) und nach oben abgezogen:


 



Als nächster Schritt muss die Verschlusskappe oben an der Gabel mit einem Hollowtech 2 Innenlagerschlüssel (ich benute dafür einen Pedros Schlüssel) gelöst werden. Die Kappe hat ein normales Rechtsgewinde. Zum gegenhalten greift Ihr mit der freien Hand am besten den Lenker oder Ihr klemmt mit den Beinen das Vorderrad ein, wenn es noch montiert ist.




Als nächstes müsst Ihr durch hochdrücken (einfedern) des unteren Gabelteils die Dämpferpatrone nach oben drücken.
Wenn die Gabel vollständig eingefedert ist, könnt Ihr die Kolbenstange und den Anschlagsdämpfer aus Gummie gut erkennen.
Letzteren müsst Ihr ca. 40mm nach unten schieben, da über ihn die Federwegsbegrenzer montiert werden.








Für den Umbau auf 29" muss der Federweg um 30mm reduziert werden. Dazu benötigt Ihr drei der Cannondale Reduzierstücke. Diese Kunststoffringe lassen sich stramm auf das Dämpferrohr clipsen und halten sicher auf der Stange.
Anschließend noch den Anschlagsdämpfer bis zum Anschlag nach oben schieben und alles wieder montieren.
Luftdruck einstellen nicht vergessen ---> dieser sollte etwas höher gewählt sein als vorher, um schneller in die Progression zu kommen, die vor einem Durschlagen schützt. Viele empfehlen ein verkleinern der Luftkammer. Damit habe ich noch keine Erfahrung gemacht, kann ich mir aber als sinnvoll vorstellen.
Insbesondere, wenn die Gabel ohnehin beim Service ist und das in einem Abwasch machbar ist.








Leider habe ich vergessen von den eingebauten Clipsen ein Foto zu machen.
Der gesamte Umbau hat keine 20min gedauert und ist selbt für Einsteiger ohne Schraubererfahrung zu bewältigen!

Hier ein Bild vom Zwischenstand:


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Januar 2016)

Sagte doch, dass es ganz easy ist. Sieht gut aus


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Januar 2016)

Gut zu wissen, dass das so einfach ist. Und jetzt weiß ich auch, warum das bei Kohl fast nix kostet. Hatte ich aber ohnehin zusammen mit einem Service machen lassen.


----------



## cd-surfer (30. Januar 2016)

Kommst du jetzt mit der für ein F29 sehr geringen Einbauhöhe der Lefty klar?
Eine 26er Lefty hat ja nur 45 cm Einbauhöhe (gemessen von Achsmitte bis Unterkante untere Brücke).
Eine reguläre 29er hat 48cm. Macht 3cm weniger Höhe und damit 1,5 Grad steilerer LW.
Macht dann beim F29 ca.72,0 Grad (original ca.70,5)?
Oder hab ich hier nen Denkfehler?


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Januar 2016)

Die EBH wird doch gar nicht verändert, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Die Gabel kann nur nicht mehr so weit eintauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (31. Januar 2016)

Das meinte ich ja... die hier verbaute 26er Lefty hat 45 cm Einbauhöhe und wird lediglich im Federweg auf 7 cm verkürzt. Am F29 sollte die E.höhe aber 48cm betragen, damit der LW bei 70.5 Grad bleibt. 72 Grad finde ich ein wenig steil...


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Januar 2016)

Ah, hatte dich missverstanden. Jetzt weiß ich, was du meinst.


----------



## Renn Maus (1. Februar 2016)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Kommst du jetzt mit der für ein F29 sehr geringen Einbauhöhe der Lefty klar?
> Eine 26er Lefty hat ja nur 45 cm Einbauhöhe (gemessen von Achsmitte bis Unterkante untere Brücke).
> Eine reguläre 29er hat 48cm. Macht 3cm weniger Höhe und damit 1,5 Grad steilerer LW.
> Macht dann beim F29 ca.72,0 Grad (original ca.70,5)?
> Oder hab ich hier nen Denkfehler?



Hi,

das Einbaumaß der 29er kenne ich nicht, aber ich habe soeben meine Lefty Speed DLR Carbon nachgemessen und und sie hat zwischen der Unterkannte untere Gabelbrücke bis Achsmitte 46,3cm.

Woher hast du die Werte?
Ist der 29er Wert selber nachgemessen?

Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass Deine Angabe korrekt ist, dass die 29er Gabeln 48cm haben, sehe ich die 1,7cm Unterschied als unkritisch an.
Wenn man bei 20% SAG noch die Differenz durch 100mm und 80mm Federweg der beiden Gabeln berücksichtigt, dann bleiben effektiv 1,3cm Unterschied, die ich für völlig vertretbar halte.

Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren beleren und danke Dir für den Hinweis, da ich bisher tatsächlich von einer identischen Einbauhöhe ausgegangen bin, da ich ja lediglich den Endanschlag verschoben habe und nicht nicht Grundhöhe der Gabel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2016)

Manche pro haben die Gabel absichtlich auf 80mm runter geholt, damit der Lenker unter den sattel kam.


----------



## mete (1. Februar 2016)

Meine 26er Carbon DLR hat 48,5cm (imho die Einbaulänge für alle 110mm Leftys) und durch die Federwegsbegrenzung ändert sich da auch nichts dran. Sicher kann man die Gabel auch noch absenken, dazu müsste man aber die Kartusche ausschrauben und den Spacer an der richtigen Stelle setzen.


----------



## cd-surfer (1. Februar 2016)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Einbaumaß der 29er kenne ich nicht, aber ich habe soeben meine Lefty Speed DLR Carbon nachgemessen und und sie hat zwischen der Unterkannte untere Gabelbrücke bis Achsmitte 46,3cm.
> 
> ...


Servus Renn maus. Die Einbauhöhen dürfen nicht gleich sein, da bei identischem Federweg und gleicher Einbauhöhe das um 3cm im Durchmesser größere Laufrad beim maximalen Einfedern an der unteren Leftybrücke anstoßen würde. Deshalb hast du ja auch den FW auf 7cm begrenzt, damit deine 26erLefty mit den großen Laufrädern funktioniert. Vielleicht messen wir die Einbauhöhe auch leicht unterschiedlich oder die guten alten DLR-26erLeftys haben tatsächlich eine höhere Einbauhöhe. In dem Fall kann man das in Verbindung mit dem kürzeren FW und dem kürzeren Dag sicherlich vernachlässigen.
Ich habe mich vor kurzem auch mit dem Thema beschäftigt, weil ich meine 26er XLR auf 29 Zoll umbauen lies und habe deswegen auch viel gemessen und verglichen. Ich wollte auf keinen Fall einen steileren LW.

Obwohl...früher sind wir auch mit 72,5 Grad rumgefeuert!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2016)

Eine alte dlr hat nicht 100mm in 26' sondern 110mm und somit in 29' noch 80mm.


----------



## Renn Maus (2. Februar 2016)

Es ist so wie nopain nogain geschrieben hat, durch die 110mm verrechnen sich 10mm im Vergleich zu den 29er Leftys.
Ich schätze die Unterschiede als gut vertretbar ein, werde allerdings auch kein 29er Flash mit 29er Gabel als Referenz haben, sodass ich vergleichen könnte.

Gestern habe ich angefangen meinen Sattel zu restaurieren (neue Lederdecke) und heute sollten Lenker und Griffe mit der Post eintreffen.
Ich hoffe ich komme heute Abend dazu Euch wieder ein bebildertes Update zu schicken.

Grüße und einen schönen Tag,
Alex


----------



## cd-surfer (2. Februar 2016)

Hatte ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm mit den 110 mm. Dann passt das schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (5. Februar 2016)

Die Beschreibund der Sattel Restaurierung muss noch ein wenig auf sich warten, da ich damit noch nicht fertig bin.

Daher hier erst mal ein paar Bilder auf der Waage meiner neuen DSP Griffe in 32mm Dicke (die 30mm dicken hatte ich vorher, waren mir aber etwas zu dünn).





Beim Lenker ist es der von Nopain Nogain empfohlene FSA SLK in 700mm geworden:




Und die BarEnds sind meine geschätzten und wiederverwendeten Tune.
Ich mag es auf langen Anstiegen und bei Ziehstücken die BarEnds als weitere Griffmöglichkeit zu nutzen, wenn sie auch von der Optik out sind....




Schaut als Cockpit super aus.
Die XT Brems/Schalthebelkombi in schwarz silber passt perfekt.
Allerdings muss ich trotz deutlich breiterem Lenker aufgrund des kürzeren Vorbaus die hintere Bremsleitung kürzen.

So langsam macht sich das Bike, bei den Felgen schwanke ich noch immer, neuge aber zu den Ryde felgen, wie schon zu Anfang.
Ich werde berichten...


----------



## Renn Maus (7. Februar 2016)

Weiter gehts mit der Beschreibung meiner Selle Italioa SLR Kit Carbonio Restauration.
Leider habe ich völlig vergessen den Sattel am Ende zu wiegen. Ggf. mache ich das noch später.

Also Ursprünglich war der Sattel mit einer blauen Decke bezogen, was ihn hässlich aber auch spottbillig machte.
Daher habe ich bereits vor fünf Jahren den damals neuen Sattel neu belededert.
Das verwendete Leder ist ein Merceds Benz Sitzleder der A-Klasse, robust, schwarz und schön genarbt.
Nach nun fünf Jahren Betrieb war das Leder langsam an den Kanten durchgescheuert. Da mir der Sattel ansonsten aber sehr gut passt, habe ich mich entschlossen ihn noch ein 2. mal zu beziehen.

Falls Ihr selber plant Euren Sattel neu zu beziehen dann kann ich Euch Kfz. Leder nur empfehlen. Diese sind hochgradig bearbeitet, damit sie ohne Pflege auch im extremen Autoleben (Hitze/Kälte/Sonne/Schweiß) nach einigen Jahren noch gut aussehen.

Hier der Grund warum das Leder neu kommen sollte:




Zunächst habe ich das neue Leder und den Sattel mit dem alten Leder eingeweicht.
So löst sich das montierte Leder leichter und das neue Leder wird für den nächsten Schritt geschmeidiger:




Oben im Bild seht Ihr den abgezogenen Sattel. Der Schaumstoff ist lediglich an den Randbereichen etwas eingegrissen, was man aber später nicht mehr merkt. Im Sitzflächenbereich sind lediglich Klebstoffreste. Ich habe extra von hinten, an der breiten Seite angefangen die Decke abzuziehen, da dies schonender wirkte.
Unten im Bild seht Ihr, wie ich das neue Leder und meine Schnittvorlage übereinander gelegt habe, als Vorbereitung für den nächsten Schritt, das plattdrücken des neuen Leders, damit das Schnittmuster sauber übertragen werden kann:




Das ganze habe ich dann beschwert und für 24h gelagert (die schönere Lösung zwischen den zwei Holzbrettern wären Schraubzwingen gewesen, diese waren aber gerade nicht zur Hand).
PS: Zwischen die Lederstücke und das Holz habe ich Zeitungspapier gelegt, damit die Feuchtigkeit aus dem Leder aufgenommen werden kann:




Nach der Lagerung ist alles schön flach gedrückt und bleibt in der Form:





Nun überträgt man mit Stoffkreide das Schnittmuster vom Originalleder auf das neue Stück Leder:





Nachdem man anhand des Kreidestrichs mit einer scharfen Schere das Leder ausgeschnitten hat, bereitet man den Klebeprozess vor.
Der dargestellte Sprühkleber hat sich als ideal für das beziehen von Sättel erwiesen.
Die Zeitung solltet Ihr untelregen, da Ihr Euch sonst den Arbeitsbereich einsaut, den Ihr nach der Einwirkzeit des Sprühklebers noch benötigt:





Den Sprühkleber muss man beidseitig, gleichmäßig auftragen und 10-15min ausdampfen lassen:





Nun muss der Sattel sauber und genau mittig über dem neuen Bezug ausgerichtet werden und vorsichtig auf diesen abgelassen werden. Anschließend streicht man von der Sattelmitte beginnend das Leder an und drückt anschließend bis auf die Kante das Leder gleichmäßig und mit hohem Druck fest:





Am Ende kann sich das Ergebnis sehen lassen und ich habe hoffentlich für ein paar Jahre wieder Ruhe:


----------



## Renn Maus (7. Februar 2016)

Mal noch was anderes.
Ich habe mir die Ryde Edge 22 Felgen nun bestellt und werde wie sonst auch selber einspeichen.

Bei meinen 26er Laufrädern bin ich mit ZTR Olympic/Alpine Sapin Laser und D-Light gefahren.
Denkt Ihr, dass funktioniert auch bei 29" hinsichtlich Steifigkeit?

Falls das zu labil vom Aufbau wäre, was meint Ihr, welche Speichen die passenden wären für einen guten Kompromis aus Steifigkeit und Gewicht?

Und welche Nippellänge empfehlt Ihr? 12 oder 14mm? Bei der Nippellänge weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, wo der Vorteil bei den längeren Nippeln liegt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2016)

Ich hab bei crest Felgen dt revo / Comp genommen (oder den sapim Pendant).
Nipeln glaube ich 12mm ist ändert egal (solange du bei der Berechnung die richtige Länge nimmst ;-))


----------



## Renn Maus (4. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,

sorry das ich mich hier so lange nicht gemeldet habe, aber ich lag mit einer heftigen Grippe seit drei Wochen flach und konnte fast nichts machen.
An Bike schrauben war da nicht zu denken. Zum Glück geht es mir aber so langsam wieder besser und ich kann hier weiter machen.

Mittlerweile ist ein XTR M985 Umwerfer montiert der mich nur wenige Euro mehr als ein XT-Modell gekostet hat und den 5 Jahre alten SLX Umwerfer ablöst:




Als nächstes werden die Laufräder eingespeicht.
Es sind nun die Ryde Edge 22 Felgen in Kombination mit Sapim Laser vorne und Laser/D-Light hinten geworden.
Die Lefty Nabe braucht noch ein neues Lager und die CK Hinterradnabe einen kleinen Service.
Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (15. März 2016)

......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (16. März 2016)

Hast Du die Speichen links und rechts vertauscht? Auf der Disc-Seite sollten die kürzeren sein...


----------



## Renn Maus (16. März 2016)

Hi,

bitte vergiss was ich gestern Abend geschrieben habe. Da war ich wohl schon zu müde und habe nicht mehr richtig geschaut.
Also, das Hinterrad habe ich einwandfrei beim 1. Versuch einspeichen können und alle Speichen haben die perfekte Länge.

ABER:
Am Vorderrad ist nicht wie ich gestern Abend geschrieben habe die Speichenspannung auf einer Seite zu gering und auf der anderen Seite zu stark, sondern auf der rechten Seite ist abwechselnd die folgende Speiche zu stramm und die führende viel zu lang/locker.
Auf der linken Seite ist es genau umgekehrt.
Dies spricht für einen Aufbaufehler und ich brüte jetzt noch darüber wo der Teufel steckt. Aus diesem Grund baue ich jetzt noch nicht neu auf, sonderen suche den Fehler, der scheinbar auch auf den 2. Blick nicht ersichtlich ist.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## mete (16. März 2016)

Mach' doch mal ein Bild .


----------



## Renn Maus (16. März 2016)

Update:
Problem gelöst. Ursache war *EINE versetzt eingesetzte Speiche* die eine führenden Speiche sein wollte aber eigentlich eine folgende sein sollte.
Das hat mir das gesamte Bild durcheinander gebracht und trotzdem konnte es komplett eingespeicht werden.
Nun stehen beide Laufräder hier vorbereitet für das zentrieren.
Ein paar Bilder dazu gibt es morgen.

Ick freu mich so 

Grüße und einen schönen Abend,
Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (18. März 2016)

Ich habe Euch ja versprochen ein Foto nachzuliefern, wo Ihr seht wo ich unter chronischem Zeitmangel, neben Job, Selbstständigkeit, Familie und Sport meine Laufräder einspeiche.
Was soll ich sagen?
Abends auf der Couch im Wohnzimmer ist dafür der beste Ort ;-)
Das Vorderrad habe ich gestern Abend fertig bekommen.
Heute wird das Hinterrad zentriert und dann gehts erstmal eine Woche Skifahren.

In der Woche nach Ostern solls Bike dann final fertig sein.





Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (28. März 2016)

GESCHAFFT!
Der Aufbau ist fertig und finale Fotos sind schon gemacht und werden in Kürze gezeigt.

Vorab möchte ich aber noch ein paar Worte zu den Ryde Edge 22 Felgen loswerden und natürlich die Gewichte der Räder inkl. Schnellspanner liefern.
Wie die meisten hier wissen, sind die Speichenlöcher und damit auch das Tiefbett in der Felge um 3mm seitlich versetzt.
Beim aufziehen der Conti Race King Race Sport Reifen habe ich festgestellt, das dies von der breiteren Seite der Felge schlicht unmöglich ist. Selbst mit Reifenhebern und allen Tricks war es nicht möglich den Mantel vollständig auf die Felge zu bekommen.

Es scheint so das zusätzlich zu dem Versatz Felge der Mantel und die Felge eine sehr ungünstige/günstige(bei Tubeless) Paarung sind.

Wenn man von der Seite mit Tiefbett die Mäntel aufzieht ist die Montage noch immer extrem Stramm, aber gut zu machen.
Ich hoffe nicht so schnell im Marathon eine Reifenpanne zu haben. Denn Schlauch wechseln im Dreck unter Zeitdruck möchte ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Renn Maus (29. März 2016)

Tatatatataaaaaa :

Bike Aufbau abgeschlossen nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit.
Ich denke das Ergebnis kann sich aber sehen lassen.

Gesamtgewicht: 10,52 kg
*
Teileliste (sorry, dass ich nicht alle Teile gewogen habe):*




Nachfolgend noch ein paar Erläuterungen zu Teilen:
Bei der Sattelstütze musste ich aufgrund des Übermaßes die 27,4er Stütze nehmen, die ich nur von Thomson bekommen habe und leider recht schwer ist.

Bei den Bremsscheiben wollte ich aufgrund des recht hohen Körpergewichts von mir keine Leichtbauexperimente, bin aber kein Fan von der Sandwichbauweise, bzw. genieteteten Spidern, sodass ich auf die hübschen, schweren, aber auch sehr soliden original Shimano SLX Bremsscheiben fahre, mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin.

Mit Tubeless könnte ich noch Gewicht sparen, aber ich habe keine Pannenprobleme und ich schäue mich noch immer das auszuprobieren, aufgrund Servicefreundlichkeit und Sauerrei im Pannenfall (Schnitte, etc...).

*Falls Ihr noch Verbesserungsvorschläge habt, bin ich für alles offen.*


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. März 2016)

Hübsch


----------



## Schwitte (29. März 2016)

Fein!
Fragen zum SL-K Lenker: Der sieht so matt aus. Ist doch glänzend, oder? 700mm?
Wenn du auf tubeless kein Bock hast, was bei den RS verständlich ist, wie wäre es mit Latex-Schläuchen? 130g/Stck, weniger Rollwiderstand und erheblich pannensicherer als normale Schläuche.


----------



## Renn Maus (29. März 2016)

Das Bild gibd das richtig wieder.
Der Lenker ist Seidenmatt. Weit entfernt von einer glänzenden Oberfläche.
Soweit ich weiß gibt es die FSA Lenker in weißgott wievielen Designs.

Da muss man echt aufpassen welchen man kauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (30. März 2016)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Der Lenker ist Seidenmatt



Ok, hast mich vor einem Fehlkauf bewahrt.
Habe den FSA -20° Vorbau drauf (ähnlich dem Flatforce von Syntace) und der ist hochglänzend.
Aber heute gibt's das ganze Carbon-Zeugs oft nur noch in matt , analog zu diesen langweiligen tristen matten Carbon Rahmen.


----------



## Renn Maus (7. Dezember 2018)

Hallo ihr lieben,

nachdem ich das Bike nun 2,5 Jahre weitestgehend Problemlos gefahren bin, stehen ein paar Veränderungen an.

- Umstieg auf 1-Fach Schaltung (Testbetrieb mit der NX-Gruppe)
- Neue Lenkergriffe (die verbauten sind mit der Zeit sehr glatt und rutschig geworden, sodass ich bei Regen sogar schon Probleme beim halten hatte.
- Ich überlege noch die Barends abzubauen, bin mir aber selber noch nicht ganz sicher.

Ich hatte bezüglich 1-Fach Schaltung immer große Bedenken bezüglich der Übersetzung.
Nachdem ich aber ein bisschen herumgerechnet habe, habe ich einen guten Kompromiss gefunden, der mir in den leichten Gängen die selbe Übersetzung wie aktuell gibt und nur nach oben raus ein Gang fehlt. Dazu wird ein 36er Direct Mount Kettenblatt an die bestehende Kurbel geschraubt.
Wenn das Experiment erfolgreich endet, würde ich mit der GX Kassette die selbe Bandbreite erreichen wie bisher.


----------



## Renn Maus (7. Dezember 2018)

So ein Misst!

Ich habe mir fälschlicherweise ein falsches Kettenblatt geholt.
Bei der verbauten Kurbel passt es mit seinen 6mm Offsett nicht an mein Rad.
Das Kettenblatt würde dann 2mm weiter innen stehen, als das kleine Blatt bei meiner jetzigen 2-Fach Kurbel.

Beim nächsten mal lese ich mich vorab besser ein und bestelle dann....


----------



## ede z. (8. Dezember 2018)

Hey Rennmaus,

welche Kassette willst Du denn verwenden? "GX" ist meiner Kenntnis nach für SRAM "XD" Rotor. Den gibt's natürlich von CK zum Nachrüsten, ist aber teuer (weil der kleinere Außendurchmesser eine Fertigung aus Stahl bedingt).

Passend für Shimano "HG" Rotor ist aus dem Hause SRAM nur die "NX" (wenn man ROAD Kassetten mal ausklammert). Oder Shimano. Jedenfalls mit 11er Abschlussritzel.

Kuckst Du hier: https://forum.tour-magazin.de/showt...Freilaufk%F6rper-(Rotor)-lt-gt-Ritzelkassette

Hast du irrtümlich ein "Boost"-spezifisches Kettenblatt geordert? Alles nicht mehr so einfach heutzutage...


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. Dezember 2018)

Hab noch ne CD Hollowgram Kurbel mit 2er Kettenblatt für deinen Aufbau im Keller liegen. Wiegt fast nix


----------



## Renn Maus (9. Dezember 2018)

ede z. schrieb:


> Hey Rennmaus,
> 
> welche Kassette willst Du denn verwenden? "GX" ist meiner Kenntnis nach für SRAM "XD" Rotor. Den gibt's natürlich von CK zum Nachrüsten, ist aber teuer (weil der kleinere Außendurchmesser eine Fertigung aus Stahl bedingt).
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich werde mit der NX-Kassette fahren.
Sollte ich bei dem 12-Fach Antrieb bleiben, denke ich beim Kassettenwechsel über ein Upgrade auf GX Kassette mit XD-Rotor nach, was zum Einen deutlich leichter wäre, zum Anderen die gleiche Bandbreite wie an meinem aktuellen Antrieb hätte. 
Wenn es dann mal dazu kommt werde ich auf dich zukommen, zwecks Umrüstung CK Nabe.

Auch mit der NX-Kassette habe ich fast die Bandbreite (450% statt bisher 500%) wie bisher. Nur nach oben fehlt mir ein Gang.
Der leichteste Gang ist genauso übersetzt wie an meinem jetzigen Antrieb.

Danke auch für die Übersichtsliste.
Auch wenn ich sie aktuell nicht benötigt habe.

Bei dem Kettenblatt habe ich nicht die Boost Variante bestellt, die hätte 3mm Offset gehabt.
Ich habe die Variante für BB30 Wellen mit langem Achsstandard bestellt, wohingegen ich eine kurze BB30 Welle habe (beides kein Boost).
Daher brauche ich 0mm Offset.
Das war mir beim Kauf leider noch nicht bewusst.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Renn Maus (10. Dezember 2018)

Habt Ihr Alternative Vorschläge für ein Kettenblatt?
Ich empfinde die Straßenpreise für das direct mount Kettenblatt von Sram mit knapp über 70,-€ + Versand  als ziemlich heftig.

Gibt es ähnlich leichte Kettenblätter mit Sram Direct-Mount Standard für maximal um die 50,-€ und habt Ihr damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht?
- Gewichtstechnisch sollte das Blatt nicht über 85g liegen.
- 0 mm Offset zwingend nötig


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Dezember 2018)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Alternative Vorschläge für ein Kettenblatt?
> Ich empfinde die Straßenpreise für das direct mount Kettenblatt von Sram mit knapp über 70,-€ + Versand  als ziemlich heftig.
> 
> Gibt es ähnlich leichte Kettenblätter mit Sram Direct-Mount Standard für maximal um die 50,-€ und habt Ihr damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht?
> ...



Superstar Components Raptor
Leonardi Gecko
Absolute Black, Wolftooth und Garbaruk liegen preislich drüber und/oder da ist der/das Offset nicht so klar angegeben.
Ich habe ein Kettenblatt von Superstar Components (allerdings kein Direct Mount) und das ist unauffälllig.

Zum Preis: Schonmal geguckt, was größere (Cannondale-)Blätter (> 40 Zähne) für Si-Kurbeln kosten?  Das ist übel...


----------



## matsch (10. Dezember 2018)

Habe mir auch ein Superstar Components gekauft. Funktioniert gut. Haben gerade auch Rabattwoche mit den Code UK35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (11. Dezember 2018)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Superstar Components Raptor
> Leonardi Gecko
> Absolute Black, Wolftooth und Garbaruk liegen preislich drüber und/oder da ist der/das Offset nicht so klar angegeben.
> Ich habe ein Kettenblatt von Superstar Components (allerdings kein Direct Mount) und das ist unauffälllig.
> ...


Mensch danke für den super Tipp!
Auch an @matsch für den Gutscheintip.

Ich habe jetzt für das Kettenblatt inkl. Versand unter 28,€ bezahlt.
Und wenn das Gewicht stimmt, dann ist das Blatt sogar leichter.
Wie lange fahrt Ihr mit Euren Kettenblättern schon? Könnt Ihr schon Aussagen zum Verschleiß mache?


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Dezember 2018)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Wie lange fahrt Ihr mit Euren Kettenblättern schon? Könnt Ihr schon Aussagen zum Verschleiß mache?


Knapp 4500 km. Hält die Kette noch an Ort und Stelle


----------



## Renn Maus (19. Dezember 2018)

Heute ist aus England mein Superstar Components Raptor Kettenblatt gekommen.

Danke nochmal für eure Tipps und Erfahrungswerte.

Hier ein Bild:




Ich habe den Hobel direkt noch auf Winterreifen gestellt (Schwalbe Dirty Dan in 2,1") und komme hoffentlich bald dazu die erste Runde mit der Eagle Gruppe zu fahren


----------



## Renn Maus (20. Dezember 2018)

So Ihr Lieben,

nachdem beide Kinder heute Mittag versorgt waren und meine Frau ihren ledierten Rücken mit einem heißen Bad pflegen konnte, hatte ich die Möglichkeit ohne schlechtes Gewissen zwei Stündchen mit meinem aktualisierten Hobel auf die Trails zu gehen.

Bis auf ein etwas zu träges und unpräzises Schalten auf den größeren Ritzeln funktioniert alles super und unauffällig.
Ich habe mich mehrfach dabei erwischt, wie ich mit der linken Hand nach dem Schalthebel für den Umwerfer gesucht habe.
Sehr geil, da nicht drauf achten zu müssen. Und das Kettenenblatt ist solo, ohne Umwerfer, in der offenen Bauweise dermaßen Schmutzunanfällig, das ich wohl nie mehr Probleme mit Schlamm am Kettenblatt/Tretlager haben werde.

Und jetzt ein paar Bilder aus der freien Wildbahn:

Los ging es vor der Haustüre auf einer meiner klassiker Hausrunden, die ich nun schon seit fast 20 Jahren so und so ähnlich fahre.
Nichts desto trotz macht sie noch immer spaß und es ist spannend zu sehen, wie sich die Strecke über die Jahre verändert.

Kurz nach dem Start streife ich am Waldrand bereits ein hoptisches Higlight.



Ruinen wie diese alte Stützmauer und Treppe findet man in den Wupperhängen zu hauf.
In diesem Fall ist sie der engen Bebauung am Fuß der Berghänge geschuldet, aber hunderte alte Schleifer- und Hammerkotten haben viele Ruinen in den Berghängen hinterlassen.

In dem danach folgenden Uphill konnte ich direkt die niedrigen Gänge am Bike ausprobieren.
Mir fällt auf, dass der Gangwechsel vom 50er Kettenblatt runter hakelig ist. Da heute wirklich reudiges und schlammiges Wetter war und es natürlich sein kann, dass sich die Schaltzüge bei der ersten Ausfahrt gesetzt haben, muss ich das noch auf den nächsten Runden beobachten und die Einstellung der Schaltung checken.
Nach weiteren Trails erreiche ich einen Höhenkamm, wo man super über die Hügel Richtung Velbert schauen kann.
Auch Steilänge fahren, geht hier fantastisch.
Der Bombenkrater hat mehrere Abfahrten die sich alle im Trichter treffen.
Hier ist schon so manche Mutprobe ausgetragen worden (sieht wie immer nicht so steil aus, wie es ist).




Das Superstar Components Raptor Kettenblatt ist auf der Ausfahrt völlig unauffällig gewesen.
Leise und keine Kettenabwürfe. Was soll ich noch sagen?




Liebe.
Weniger zum Bike (das auch ganz toll ist), als vielmer zum biken selbst.
Dem geilsten Sport der Welt!




Bei uns wird der beste Kalk der Welt abgebaut.
Nur in diesem Steinbruch wird schon lange kein Kalk mehr gewonnen.
Dafür kann man drum herum super Mountainbike fahren:




Und last but not least mein Vorsatz für das kommende Jahr:
Auf Touren wird in Zukunft der Unrat anderer Leute mitgenommen, wenn ich ihn sehe.
Dafür ist ab sofort eine Mülltüte im Rucksack. Schließlich wollen alle von uns einen schönen, sauberen Wald vor der Tür haben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Dezember 2018)

Sehr cool, sowohl Bilder, Bike als auch der Arbeitseinsatz im Wald.

Muell haben wir Gott sei dank fast nix bei uns rum liegen... aber ich raeume dafuer immer die Trails frei, wenn es mal wieder einen baum oder aehnliches auf den weg geworfen hat (keine Fallen, auch das haben ich noch nie sehen muessen).


----------



## Renn Maus (21. Dezember 2018)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sehr cool, sowohl Bilder, Bike als auch der Arbeitseinsatz im Wald.
> 
> Muell haben wir Gott sei dank fast nix bei uns rum liegen... aber ich raeume dafuer immer die Trails frei, wenn es mal wieder einen baum oder aehnliches auf den weg geworfen hat (keine Fallen, auch das haben ich noch nie sehen muessen).



Danke dir, das geht runter wie Kettenöl ;-)
Ich habe gestern das erste mal richtig bewusst nach dem Müll gesucht und habe feststellen können, das inbesondere dort der Müll zunimmt, wenn man in die Nähe von Straßen kommt.
Meine Schlussfolgerung ist daher, dass der meiste Müll hereingeweht wird und von irgendwelchen Arschlöchern aus ihren Autos herausgeworfen wird.

Bezüglich Bike:
Ich will noch die Lenkergriffe tauschen und ich denke ich wechsle dann wieder auf schwarze Schaumstoff (mit WCS und Extralite habe ich gute Erfahrungen in der Vergangenheit gemacht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin frueher auch immer WCS gefahren. Dann habe ich mal ESI getestet. Jetzt wollte ich mal wieder einen Satz WCS fahren... ging gar nicht


----------



## ede z. (21. Dezember 2018)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> ... (mit WCS ... habe ich gute Erfahrungen in der Vergangenheit gemacht).



Wenn sie nass wurden, fühlen sich meine immer an wie Sponge Bob nach dem Schwimmen...


----------



## T.R. (27. Dezember 2018)

Interessant, dass du auch noch mit Barends fährst. Ich dachte schon, ich bin der einzige, der die noch nutzt. Mir gefallen die verdchiedenen Griffpositionen und ich nutze diese. Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum diese nahezu an allen Bikes verschwunden sind.


----------



## Renn Maus (28. Dezember 2018)

@ede z. Das mit dem vollsaugen habe ich garnicht mehr auf dem Schirm.
HatH du einen Tipp für andere, sehr leichte Griffe?

@T.R. 
Ja klar. Auf Forstautobahnen und bei technisch einfachen Uphills greife ich fast immer um.
Ich verstehe den Trend an Marathon- und Tourenbikes auch nicht.


----------



## ede z. (2. Januar 2019)

Nun ja, die Küchenschwammproblematik betrifft wohl alle Schaumstoffgriffe, und die sind nun mal am leichtesten. Ich fand die Ritchey WCS aber extrem saugstark, außerdem verdrehten die sich bei Nässe sehr leicht bei mir.

Ich hab' noch ein Paar Scott, selber nutze ich derzeit ESI. Nicht sehr leicht, aber fester Sitz und nicht übermäßig hydrophil. Aber etwas dünn; für Deine Pranken müssten es wenn ESI schon die "Chunky" Varainte sein. OMG, die ist bestimmt schwerer!


----------



## matsch (3. Januar 2019)

Fahre seit Jahren die WCS. Sie werden bei Nässe etwas rutschiger, jedoch saugen sie sich nicht voll wie ein Schwamm. Das konnte ich nicht beobachten. Als Material ist Neopren angegeben!
Werde mal einen neuen WCS Griff in ein Glas Wasser stellen und dann mal sehen.
Falls sich der Griff am Lenker verdreht würde Lenker und Griff nicht entfettet oder der Lenker ist zu dünn. Dann hilft das Montieren mit Haarspray.

Vorteil für mich: gute Dämpfung bei kleinen Preis / Gewicht


----------



## Hammer-Ali (3. Januar 2019)

Cooler Aufbaufaden 

Zur Sattelstütze: 
Ich hätte wohl eher versucht den Rahmen zu reklamieren oder ansonsten den Rahmen mit ner Reibahle aufgeweitet, finde aber auch Deine Lösung in Ordnung.

Zum Thema Schläuche: 
Du erwähnst hier und da wieviel Gramm Du sparst, möchtest Dir aber die Sauerei mit der Dichtmilch bei TL nicht antun? Ich denke das solltest Du nochmal überdenken, da steckt Potential drin 

Daß Du ne Plastiktüte für aufgefundenen Müll im Wald auf Deinen Touren mitnimmst finde ich großartig.


----------



## Renn Maus (3. Januar 2019)

ede z. schrieb:


> Nun ja, die Küchenschwammproblematik betrifft wohl alle Schaumstoffgriffe, und die sind nun mal am leichtesten. Ich fand die Ritchey WCS aber extrem saugstark, außerdem verdrehten die sich bei Nässe sehr leicht bei mir.
> 
> Ich hab' noch ein Paar Scott, selber nutze ich derzeit ESI. Nicht sehr leicht, aber fester Sitz und nicht übermäßig hydrophil. Aber etwas dünn; für Deine Pranken müssten es wenn ESI schon die "Chunky" Varainte sein. OMG, die ist bestimmt schwerer!



Danke Dir. Aber dann werde ich wohl doch erst nochmal die WCS probieren. Die ESI könnte ich auch mal probieren, aber wie Du schon sagst: Oh die sind aber schwer ;-)

@matsch das montieren mit Haarspray funktioniert ganz gut, aber meine persönliche Erfahrung ist, dass bei wirklich starkem Regen und langen Touren bei Regen dieser sich löst (logisch, ist ja auch Wasserlöslich). Wenn man es nicht übertreibt bindet das aber auch wieder, wenn das Bike anschließend im Keller trocknen darf.

@Hammer-Ali Danke fürs Lob.
Schön zu hören, dass Dir der Thread gefällt.

Das Thema Sattelstütze hatten wir weiter vorne ja bereits ausgiebig diskutiert. Es gibt im Moment nichts dazu zu ergänzen ;-)

Bezüglich Tubeless:
Ich habe das ganze vor gut einem Jahr ausprobiert und es hat mich total angenervt. 
Nachdem ich mich hier im Forum nach einem Leichten CC-Mantel erkundigt habe, den man dicht bekommt (zuvor war ich mit Conti Race Kings bereits gescheitert). Habe mich mich mit einem Satz nagelneuer Maxxis Reifen an das Experiment gewagt. Nach einiger Vorarbeit und drehen/Wenden im Keller waren dann tatsächlich beide Mäntel dicht und ich konnte mit dem Setup fahren. Leider reichte schon ein hochschleudernder Schotterstein auf einer Forstautobahnabfahrt für eine leichte, etwa fingernagelgroße, oberflächliche Beschädigung der Reifenflanke, die ich nicht mehr dicht bekommen habe.
Mein Fazit dazu:
Leichte CC-Reifen sind nur schwer dicht zu bekommen, aber insbesondere extrem sensibel auf Beschädigungen, durch Steine und andere Kontakte, die die Flanke (großflächig) beschädigen. Möchte ich das umgehen, bin ich gezwungen deutlich schwerere Tubeless Ready Reifen zu fahren, sodass der Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber meinem Setup mit Leichtbauschläuchen und Leichtbaumänteln deutlich niedriger als die Beispielrechnungen der Bike Bravos ist.
Des Weiteren ist messtechnisch mittlerweile nachgewiesen, dass der Rollwiderstand nicht signifikant geringer ist. Wer es genau nachlesen will wird hier fündig: https://janheine.wordpress.com/2018/03/15/myth-7-tubeless-tires-roll-faster/
Warum ich mit weniger Luftdruck fahren können soll konnte mir technisch auch niemand erklären. Denn auch mit Schlauch kann ich soweit runtergehen mit dem Luftdruck, dass der Schlauch soeben nicht gequetscht wird. Gehe tubeless noch weiter runter mit dem Druck, dann verbeule ich mir die Felgen. Will ich auch nicht. Das hat ja auch die Industrie erkannt und verkauft jetzt allen so Schaumstoffringe, die die Felge schützen, aber das Gewicht wieder nach oben treiben.
Zu guter letzt macht es den Reifenwechsel zu einer Sauerei.
Da ich keine mehreren Laufradsätze habe, würde so ein Wechsel der Reifentypen sehr unangenehm werden.

Ich bin kein Inovationsverweigerer (siehe Sram Eagle upgrade), aber Tubeless ist nach Selbstversuch und aufgrund der mir vorliegenden Infos einfach für mich eine Nullnummer...

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## ede z. (4. Januar 2019)

matsch schrieb:


> ... Falls sich der Griff am Lenker verdreht würde Lenker und Griff nicht entfettet oder der Lenker ist zu dünn. Dann hilft das Montieren mit Haarspray. ...



Mist, hätt' ich nur früher mit Dir gesprochen. Danke für die fundierte Ferndiagnose. (Ich nahm' bisher immer Montagebutter.)


----------



## matsch (4. Januar 2019)

Das macht halt den Profi aus. Schön, dass ich auch dir helfen konnte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (8. Januar 2019)

Schön, zwei höfliche Menschen im Internet miteinander kommunizieren zu sehen


----------



## Renn Maus (12. Januar 2019)

Leider komme ich aus verschiedenen Gründen viel zu selten bei Tageslicht in den Wald.
Da kam die kurzfristige Anfrage das Techniktraining diesen Samstag in unserem Verein zu übernehmen wie gerufen und ich konnta das als Argument nutzen um mal wieder ein paar Stunden bei Tageslicht in den Wald zu kommen.

Da konnten dann auch 4°C und Nieselregen die Freude auf die bevorstehenden Kilometer nicht schmälern.
Leider gibt es aber aufgrund des Trainings diesmal nur ein paar wenige Eindrücke von meinen Hometrails im Bergischen Städtedreieck.

Im Training habe ich die Kids heute auf die umliegenden Trails geschickt. Bei dem Wetter allemal sinnvoller dort vor Ort an den Skills zu arbeiten, als sich bei Stationsübungen den Hintern abzufrieren.
In den zwei Stunden standen primär Spitzkehren fahren und Dropen auf dem Program (auf Fotos und Videos der Kids verzichte ich hier zum Schutz des Persönlichkeitsrechts:




Seht mir nach, dass die Linse auf dem finalen Uphill zum Treffpunkt nass und beschlagen war.
Da meine Brille zu dem Zeitpunkt noch viel weniger Sicht ermöglichte, konnte ich beim fotografieren nicht ahnen, welch traurigen Schleier ich euch hier nun zeigen muss:




Nach dem Training konnte ich dann den Heimweg noch mit einem kleinen Schlenker durch den Wald würzen:




Das ist mein persönliches Lieblingsbild und ich konnte hier die Stimmung heute im Wald perfekt einfangen:




Last but not least, fast bei mir vor der Haustüre noch ein Abstecher zum "Schloss Lüntenbeck".
In dem liebevoll restaurierten und -geführten ehemaligen Gutshof kann man heute heiraten, zum Hausarzt gehen oder sich in einem der umgenutzen allten Ställe um seine Beleuchtung kümmern, Fotos machen lassen und einen neuen Kamin bestellen.
Der jährliche Weihnachtsmarkt am 02. und 03. Adventwochenende ist überregional bekannt und immer einen Besuch wert!




Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## ede z. (13. Januar 2019)

Nu, Mistwetter wird halt auch durch Fotografieren nicht schöner. Aber so aus der warmen Stube heraus: Doch ganz schöne Bilder!

Sind das jetzt die neuen Griffe oder noch die, welche Du ersetzen möchtest? Und wie macht sich die Singlespeed-Gangschaltung?


----------



## TitusLE (21. Januar 2019)

ede z. schrieb:


> Singlespeed-Gangschaltung


Die musst du mir mal zeigen. Was schaltet man denn da? 
SCNR


----------



## Renn Maus (5. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

neues Jahr, neues Glück.

Und da bei mir generell eher Evolution als Revolution beim Bikeupgrade regiert, wird es an dem bestehenden Rahmen wieder einige Änderungen geben.

Auslöser ist ein Gabeldefekt an der Lefty, den ich aus Kostengründen nicht mehr beheben lassen möchte.
Und da Cannondale seine Lefty Servicementalität aus meiner Sicht zum negativen geändert hat, wende ich mich nun nach 10 Jahren von der Lefty ab und probiere etwas anderes.

*Aber was soll es werden?*
Starr? Teleskop? Exot?

Meine Entscheidung ist bereits getroffen.
Doch was meint Ihr, steht dem Rad als Alternative zur Lefty/Fatty am besten?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (5. November 2020)

Ne Rock Shox RS1..


----------



## micel3 (5. November 2020)

Niner starr!


----------



## xmaxle (6. November 2020)

Wenn du zufällig einen Reduziersteuerstatz von Headshock auf Tapered suchst, ich hab noch einen neuen Satz hier zum Verkauf.


----------



## micel3 (7. November 2020)

Ich habe Interesse an dem Reduziersteuersatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (8. November 2020)

Um mal ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen, wie es mit dem Aufbau weitergeht, hier schonmal die Nabe der Wahl.

Passend zur bereits hinten verbauten Nabe kommt auch vorne Chris King ins Spiel.
Für mich sind das ,nach mehreren Jahren Erfahrung, einfach unangefochten die besten Naben (im Hinblick auf Qualität und Haltbarkeit bei vernünftigem Gewicht).

Hier konnte ich durch eine freundliches, super Angebot an eine ISO B Disc Nabe mit 15x100mm Format ergattern. Damit wäre auch bereits geklärt, dass die RS RS1 zukünftig nicht in meinem Bike


----------



## Alex0303 (9. November 2020)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Und da bei mir generell eher Evolution als Revolution beim Bikeupgrade regiert, wird es an dem bestehenden Rahmen wieder einige Änderungen geben.



Ich finds super, dass es auch noch Leute gibt, die nicht jedes Jahr ein neues Rad kaufen und das alte "entsorgen" 

Bin gespannt welche Gabel es bei dir wird.


----------



## Renn Maus (14. November 2020)

Ja die Teile werden ja nicht plötzlich schlecht, nur weil es etwas besseres auf dem Markt gibt.
Und obwohl es mir auch spaß macht neues Zeug auszuprobieren, ist es genause spannend für mich mein Bike kontinuierlich weiterzuentwickeln.

Und damit kommen wir auch schon zum nächsten Teil, das gestern aus UK eingetroffen ist.

Bei dem Vorbau habe ich mich (passend zur Sattelstütze) für einen Thomson X4 entschieden, der mit 159g zwar nicht besonders leicht ist, aber mir mit seinem technischen/gefrästen Design sehr gut gefällt. Ausserdem habe ich in dem Punkt eine kleine Zwangsstörung, sodass aus meiner Sicht (wenn es geht) Sattelstützen- und Vorbauhersteller gleich sein müssen.

Des weiteren habe ich noch neue Speichen (Sapim Laser) und dazu passende Nippel (schwarz) bestellt.
Die neue Gabel liegt auch schon hier, aber wie bei einem guten Hollywood Film kommt auch hier das beste zum Schluss ;-)


----------



## Alex0303 (14. November 2020)

Wunderschönes Teil.
Lenker auch noch ein Thomson?


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2020)

Der ist auch echt schoen!


----------



## zzyzxx (17. November 2020)

Ich kenne schon die neue Gabel der Wahl. Ich kann es nicht verstehen, aber dafür sind die Vorlieben auch andere bei uns 🙈😉 🤟🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (17. November 2020)

zzyzxx schrieb:


> Ich kenne schon die neue Gabel der Wahl. Ich kann es nicht verstehen, aber dafür sind die Vorlieben auch andere bei uns 🙈😉 🤟🏻


Klingt fast nach Lauf.


----------



## Renn Maus (17. November 2020)

Also eine Lauf Gabel kann ich ausschließen.
Die ist so überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack


----------



## matsch (18. November 2020)

Racer fahren im Winter Starrgabel. Ist doch klar


----------



## Renn Maus (20. November 2020)

Um den ganzen Faden hier mal wieder etwas auf Trab zu bringen, lüfte ich mein kleines Geheimnis.
Ich werde 2021 mit meinen F29 starr unterwegs sein.
Der ein oder andere hier hatte also schon den richtigen Riecher.

Ausschlaggebend war am Ende der Preis, denn die Differenz zu einer SID Ultimate war zu groß und der Gedanke ein Starrbike aufzubauen gedeiht schon seit einigen Jahren bei mir im Kopf.

Entschieden habe ich mich für eine NOS 3T Rigid Team mit 15x100 und Tapered Carbonshaft.

Die Freigabe für 110kg Fahrergewicht und dieser Testbericht haben mich am Ende neben dem fairen Preis und der Optik überzeugt: Bike-Magazin Test
Natürlich kann das rote Logo bei der Farbgebung meines F29 nicht bleiben und mit der Hilfe eines guten Bekannten arbeiten wir gerade an einer optisch ansprechenden Alternative.

Zum aufwärmen hier schon vorab das Gewicht der Gabel mit ungekürztem Schaft:


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. November 2020)

Starrgabel macht Spaß


----------



## Bindsteinracer (20. November 2020)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Starrgabel macht Spaß


+1


----------



## ede z. (22. November 2020)

Ich hoffe, die inneren Werte kommen nicht zu kurz. Für die Operation Gabelschaftrohr bewerbe ich mich als Senior Subject Matter Expert. Bewerbungsfoto anbei. Ich glaube, Du brauchst auch einen Chief Technical Advisor für die oft unterschätzte Spacerfrage, denn Plastikschaftrohre sollten oben etwas aus dem Vorbau herausstehen. Aber keine Sorge, das muss nicht hässlich aussehen. Ich kenne da einen alten Fengshui Meister mit einer Custom Spacersammlung.


----------



## Renn Maus (22. November 2020)

Jetzt geht es direkt weiter mit zunächst ein paar tollen Bildern der wirklich hochwertig verarbeiteten Gabel und ich habe hinsichtlich Achsaufnahme auch eine wichtige Frage, die ich mir selbst nicht beantworten kann.
Also bitte nehmt Euch die Zeit und lest diesen Beitrag bis zum Schluss.
Über Euer anschließendes Feedback freue ich mich schon jetzt.




Leider ist meine Handykamera wirklich nicht die beste und das Licht am Esstisch nicht das hellste, aber Ihr erkennt zumindest die Linienführung. Leider sind die Gabelholme nicht in Carbon Natur, sondern sehr gleichmäßig in Seidenmatt schwarz ausgeführt.




Besonders schön finde ich die Vertiefung auf der Innenseite des linken Gabelholms um die Bremsleitung elegant und geschützt aufnehmen zu können. Ich bin sehr gespannt wie das ganze verbaut aussehen wird.
Des weiteren seht Ihr hier auch das Logo, das ich mit einem nachgemachten, identischen 3T Logo im Rahmendesign überkleben werde. Leider gestaltet sich das als relativ schwer, durch die vielen Winkel, aber insbesondere dadurch, dass das Logo auf einem Radius aufgebracht ist, was das übertragen von Winkel und Längen auf eine 2D Vorlage nicht ganz einfach macht.
Zum Glück habe ich hier aber einen Bekannten, dir mich da mit viel Geduld unterstütz.




Leider hat der Vorbesitzer mir eine nicht passende QR15 Achse (zu kurz) mitgeliefert, sodass ich auf dieses hübsche Modell aus den USA umgestiegen bin







Wie man auf den beiden Bildern sehen kann, fügt sie sich von der Länge, als auch der Optik perfekt und elegant ein (und spart ca. 40-50g Gewicht gegenüber der QR15 Originalachse).




So und auf dieser Zeichnung habe ich Euch mein "Problem" illustriert.
Um es vorweg zu nehmen: wie sich die Einbausituation mit original Achse verhält weiß ich nicht, da ich nur eine zu kurze Achse mitgeliefert bekommen habe.

Die Zeichnung stellt den Achsaufbau meiner Gabel, mit verbauter "Robert Axle Project" Achse dar.
Der Teil um den es mir im speziellen geht, ist die Gabeldurchführung auf der Bremsenseite (auf dem Bild rechts dargestellt). Dort ist lose, eine 6-Kant Alumutter mit M14x1,5 Gewinde in die Gabel eingelegt *(rot)*. Dafür wurde ein im Durchmesser erhöhter Sitz in der Gabel ausgeführt *(grün)*. Die weitere Durchführung hat 15mm (+X für die Toleranz).
Meine Achse *(blau)* passt bezogen auf den Gesamtabstand inkl. Gewinde perfekt in die Gabel.

*Der Schaft der Achse mit 15mm Durchmesser ragt auf der Bremsscheibenseite aber nur ca. 3mm in die Gabel hinein, da ab dort bereits das Gewinde mit 14mm Durchmesser beginnt.*
Mit dieser Achse habe ich also auf der Bremsenseite einen Übergangsbereich von 7-8mm, in dem die Achse in der Gabel nicht aufliegt *(weiß dargestellt im Bild).*
Die Auflagefläche ergibt sich ausschließlich aus den 3mm Überlappung und den ca. 5mm Sitz für die Mutter. Also auf lediglich 50% der theoretisch möglichen Auflagefläche.

*Meine Fragen aktuell sind:*

Wie wird die Nabe bei den Steckachskonstruktionen gehalten? Über Kraft und Formschluss, oder lediglich über Kraftschluss durch die Vorspannung der Achse?
Wie ist das bei anderen Gabeln und Rahmen gelöst? Kennt Ihr eine solche Situation?
Wie seht Ihr das? Kritisch oder völlig unnötige Sorgen meinerseits?
Wisst Ihr ob bei längeren Achsen von dem Hersteller der Schaft ohne Gewinde auch mitwächst, oder wird lediglich das Gewinde bei den breiteren Achsen länger?


----------



## Berrrnd (22. November 2020)

.


----------



## Renn Maus (6. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte bisher ja eine Lefty, daher habe ich keinen Vergleich.
Ich bin aber schon im direkten Kontakt mit 3T und erwarte in den nächsten Tagen eine Antwort.

Der Umbau geht derweil schon mit großen Schritten weiter, bzw. ist schon fast abgeschlossen.
Finale Fotos vom gesamten Bike solls aber erst geben, wenn die Dekore an der Gabel fertig und montiert sind.

Zwischenzeitlich wurde die Gabel auf das richtige Maß gekürzt.





Die passenden Reifen für den Winter habe ich bei den Wolfpack Trail 2.25 gefunden. Die sind echt ziemlich fett, gehen aber mit ca. 5mm Luft zu den Kettenstreben noch so gerade in den Rahmen.
Ich hoffe das reicht.
Im Sommer werde ich natürlich was leichteres montieren.







Auch der Vorbau ist mittlerweile unter Mitwirken einer schönen Ahed Kappe und von ein paar Spacern zum variieren der Vorbauhöhe ordentlich verbaut worden:




Ich hoffe schon bald die Dekore im Rahmendesign zu bekommen, damit sich die Gabel ordentlich einfügt und ich eine Freigabe von 3T bekomme und guten Gewissens eine erste Runde drehen zu können.

Grüße,
Euer Renn Maus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (14. Dezember 2020)

Die Dekore lassen leide noch auf sich warten, daher hier ein kleiner Einblick ins Fahrverhalten und auch mein Achsenprojekt, sowie ein Foto nach dem Umbau mit den noch roten Aufklebern.

Weiter oben habe ich ja schon darauf hingewiesen, dass ich die Gabel ohne passende Achse bekomme habe und die Original Achse auch nicht zu erhalten ist.
Daher habe ich mich auf die schönen Achsen von "The Robert Axle Projekt" entschieden.
Nominal und nach Forums Feedback sollte die 138mm Achse für die verbaute 3T Rigid Team Starrgabel perfekt passen.

Leider konnte ich das so nicht bestätigen, da die Auflagefläche der Achse in der Gabel auf der Scheibenbremsenseite nur weniger als drei von theoretisch sieben möglichen Millimeter Auflagefläche (zzgl. Auflage in der Gewindemutter) bereitstellte und mich das nicht überzeugt hat.
Die nächstgrößere Achse hat aber 245mm Länge ein so großes Maß, dass die Achse nicht spannt und mit dem Schaft auf der Mutter in Anschlag kommt, bevor der Rahmen gespannt ist.

Abhilfe machen hier zwei Unterlegscheiben mit einer Gesamtdicke von rund 4mm, womit ich den Auflagebereich in der Gabel 100% ausnutze.
DAs Gewinde der Achse steht nun noch ca. 2mm aus der Mutter raus, was nicht weiter stört und noch immer harmonisch daher kommt.

Die Unterlegscheiben habe ich mir doppelt anfertigen lassen, sodass ein Set davon bei Zeiten schwarz eloxiert werden kann und das Bike trotzdem farfähig bleibt in der Zeit.










Das Bike fährt sich soweit sehr positiv. Die Starrgabel merkt man im technischen Trail natürlich besonders. Ohne sehr aktive Fahrweise schlägt man ständig hart durch. Mit einer sehr aktiven Fahrweise kann man aber durchaus auch zügig über raues Gelände Fahren.

Vom Gripp der Reifen bin ich begeistert. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zwischen dem 4 jahre alten Dirty Dan in 2,1 Zoll und dem Wolfpack Trail in 2,25 Zoll, die aber extrem vulominös bauen. So bleiben zu den Kettenstreben links und rechts nur 5mm Luft.
Im Moment experimentiere ich noch mit dem richtigen Luftdruck.
Was mir aber trotzdem sofort aufgefallen ist, sind die ziemlich genau 250g und damit fast 50% schwereren Reifen. Insbesondere das Hinterrad fühlt sich deutlich träger an.

In Anstiegen und auf relativ glatten Wegen geht das neue Setup wie zu erwarten (trotz des Reifens) sehr gut mit der Gabel und mir gefällt das direkte Feedback von der Straße.


----------



## MasterMind145 (15. Dezember 2020)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher ja eine Lefty, daher habe ich keinen Vergleich.
> Ich bin aber schon im direkten Kontakt mit 3T und erwarte in den nächsten Tagen eine Antwort.
> 
> Der Umbau geht derweil schon mit großen Schritten weiter, bzw. ist schon fast abgeschlossen.
> ...


Hallo und guten Morgen, 

fahre selbst ein Flash ist 29, hast du den KP205 genutzt als Steuersatz?

besten Dank


----------

